# General > Hobbies >  Hobbies

## Tartan

Have land.  Wondering if any one interested in having raised beds. Maybe person or group has any other good ideas the land could be used for.  Anything would depend on permission though.   Call 07474980084. Completely new to this so easier to talk the old fashioned way  lol

----------

